# oceanfront report #2



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

I went to walmart to use some gift cards I got. As I was selecting my new 9ft surf caster the guy next to me got a call on his cell. He says "yea they were on the beach this morning, my neighbor got into em good at the northend by the fence" (sandbridge/damneck fence) soooooooo I raced down there hoping to get some but It was dead ..I checked the whole beach down to the refuge nada! there out there just gotta be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Rockhead

Let me return a suggestion you had for me. 
Have you ever considered running in a marathon? You really stay on the move!  

And of course the combo you bought came with line and lure already attached!!! Say it isn't so, could it be you put the line and lure on yourself somewhere between the store and the shore!!! 
Maybe you should think about laying off the caffeine!!  

Well I,m buying my time here. Just waiting til spring rolls around. In the meantime, this has been keeping me in touch with what's to come. http://wtkr.com/Global/story.asp?S=256992&nav=0oa7 
What a sight to see in the daytime!!

Looks like my first success at pasting a link. This one's of the Lynnhaven Pier area to the Lesner Bridge.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

hey thrifty, have you ever been looking at then and then all of a sudden see tons of birds swarming the beach. That thing might be helpful next season.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*fishinkid*

Good job on the stripers on your recent boat trip.

About that bird thing. I live in Portsmouth. Quite a distance from the open bay and ocean. I have observed the tell tell signs of the birds close to the surface of the water. Mostly I am on a pier when this happens. I have picked up a lot of info on these boards. I will apply some of that gained knowledge when the weather and fishing season warms up. I won't say I will be chasing them down. But to show my undying interest in fishing, I have taken buses to get to the water. As far as to have to transfer 4 times while taking up to 3 and a half hours to get to a fishing spot. Mostly Va. Beach/Shore Drive. Not to mention only having a few hours to fish before having to pack up and head back(another 3 and a half hour ride) so as not to miss the last busses back home. In my city they stop running around 6:30 pm. 

But I will get in more trips out on headboats this year. 
I have 2 extra cars at my disposal. If only I would learn how to drive 5 speeds. In any direction other than reverse.  

I've read of your determination to walk it if needed. So you know my interest is strong as well. Take a tip from me. When you do get your driver's license, by all means learn to drive a stick as well as an automatic. Less limiting that way.

Almost forgot. We have off season gulls in our neighborhood. The ones that don't hesitate to take food from the hands of people. And I don't mean by invitation. Any bird chasing on my part will definitely be done when they are at least far enough off the beaches so I won't have to worry about ducking.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

haha yea. I think i have the same determination for the sport as you. I think i ask my parents to go to the beach at least 4 times a week lol. Over the summer i spend about 5 weeks down there so i get a lot of fishing in then. What i did over the summer to find spots for the winter is use a kayak. I trolled on a kayak through this slough i found and caught some lizardfish but what i learned from that is the bars around the area. I have one place figured out that if i hit the tides right i can wade out about 100 yard to a slough. I caught all the specks and pups i wanted from the beach in the fall. I would recomend trying it. All i would do is me and my brother would kayak out and use the paddle to check the depth. If we found a slough or drop off or something we would "troll it" in a kayak.


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Fishinkid

Sounds like you have it under control. 

I can speak from a parents point of view. We really don't mind taking our offspring to the waters. Even if its 4 or so times a week. I actually spent too many years, that I can recall, fishing on a daily basis. And that wasn't because I wanted to go. Thank goodness for the creek a couple blocks form our house. Having 2 sons and being a single parent kinda made me a Miss Do It All. Now they have all the basics down. And they would rather go fishing than do almost anything else. So I do know what you are feeling.

Just keep in mind that we parents ask only one thing in return for our dedication. That's a customized seat on that big yacht you all will one day own from all the wealth of knowledge we passed on to you.
You know the saying, "our time is valuable."


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

thrifty thrifty thrifty.. well Im not too big on running unless its down the beach to follow a school of fish. I am on the move quite a bit, though my girlfriend thinks Im out of my mind!(might be) and believe it or not at 25 yrs old I just learned to drive stick, because I HAD to ..at work we have to drive company vehicles which are stick shift for the most part..as far as the new rod goes I just got a rod no reel or anything..see what I do is always keep my tackle box and a spare rod in the back of my jeep (just in case) only problem was that I took my waders out and forgot them..and as far as the caffeine goes I probably should lay off, I think all those 24 oz cups from 7-11 are going to my head. man I tell you what.. taking a bus to go fishing shows true dedication, I have to give you props for that! thanx for the cam link..

Fishnkid I do a bit of kayak fishing, but I never thought about doing reconninance trips
Im always at sandbridge during the summer w/ family .so I usually get bored of the beach and head out on the kayak w/ a spinning rod and a couple of lures. I have had quite a bit of success w/ spanish macs out there. kinda scary when you deep hook one and blood is all over .Im feeling like shark bait. I had one very successful trip last winter in my wetsuit/kayak w/ striper up to 20lbs, but this year Ive had enough sucess from shore, but the winters not over yet! With the big striper things can get quite hectic  
especially when your in the mix with a bunch of big boats!
gotta go see you guys around


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

Thats something i got to try. I just went out near lynnhaven pier and chased a school of blues that it seemed like whenever you got to wear they were jumping they would be in another spot. That was during the day though. At night all the fish that were out at the far slough came inshore to the first one and you would catch them. How you fish for 20 lbs stripers in a kayak. The one i was using had like holes are something to supposedly stop you from sinking but you would get a little wet. The good part about it was it had rod holders in the back. Im not sure if they were meant to be rod holders but my rod fit perfectly. www.stripersurf.com has a section on kayaks. I might try and get some cash and buy one for kayak fishing. They look really nice .


----------



## C.Salp (May 30, 2002)

fishnkid, you might find the following message boards useful if you are interested in pursuing stripers from a kayak:
http://www.stripersonline.com/cgi-bin/ubb_547C/forumdisplay.cgi?action=topics&forum=Kayaking+Forum&number=6&DaysPrune=30&LastLogin= 
http://kfs.infopop.cc/6/ubb.x?a=cfrm&s=418607442 

- Chris


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

fishnkid, the way I did it was as follows..well first let me say that the reason I did it was because there was a MASSIVE school about 1/4 mile off the beach that didnt want to come closer.So I decided to put on my wetsuit (because you get your butt wet from holes in the bottom of kayak) and go for it. once out, there were fish 3-4 ft long boiling on top inches away from the kayak I was just casting w/ a bucktail/twistertail combo and w/ hopkins. you would think a 20 lber would drag you all around but it never happened! It was real easy , but akward to cast as you may know. also I tried trolling which worked, but sometimes by the time I got the rod out of the hole/holder the fish would have thrown the lure. the hardest part was hoisting the 20 lber out of the water and onto my lap without flipping the kayak.once in my lap I put a string through the mouth /gills and dropped him over the side. now a whole other story is when I reeled up what I thought was a 20 lb striper only to find it was a 20 lb bluefish   , Im lucky I still have all my fingers! had to cut line and loose lure...One other thing.. I did hook a fish that was bigger than 20lbs, I couldnt budge it for a couple if minutes, and then it shook the lure out of its mouth probablt @ 40 in. its hard work but I you are hard up for a hog its worth it.


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

that sounds like my dream trip right there. One thing that might be a little frightening is paddling out there and be fishing and all of a sudden have a shark come to your kayak.


----------



## Doad (Aug 27, 2001)

They also report that Bluefin will be in that close too, feeding on the rocks and blues...talk about 'nantucket sleigh ride'! 

What an adventure that would be!


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

Yea the shark thing definitly crosses your mind more than once, and about the tuna if you can catch them from the surf then you can catch em from a kayak


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

at www.stripersurf.com they have an article about a guy who fishes for big game fish like yellowfin tuna dolphin snappers ect. He even caught a sailfish. I think if you went out of miami with a kayak you could get into some big fish. I am going down there for a few days during spring break. I think i might try it.


----------

